# Question BillS and other pros.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Do computer circuit boards have enough silver/gold content to bother scavenging them and what is the content?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Check this out:

http://therefiningcompany.com/How-Much-Gold-Is-In-A-PC.aspx

How much Gold is in a Computer? $9 worth
Call us Toll free 1-877-256-5646
Materials > Electronics Scrap > How Much Gold is in a PC?

We take apart an old desktop computer to show what is valuable

In Short: about $9 worth.

EScrap such as whole computers or individual components from computers contain gold, palladium and other precious materials. Computer circuit boards have gold and other precious metal traces in densities comparable to mined ore. There is enough valuable material to make refinement profitable on even a moderate scale.
Why are there precious metals in EScrap?

Gold is the 2nd best conductor of electricity, it is the most malleable metal, it can be made into micron-thin leaf and it is highly resistant to tarnish. These characteristics made gold well suited for circuit boards. Gold is frequently used as connectors ("Fingers"), and sometimes used as the PBC traces and components pins (in high performance boards).

Many circuit boards have small amounts of Silver and Palladium in their solder and components (e.g. transistors.)
Taking Apart the Computer

Typical 1990's Era PC awaiting processing

Typical 1990's Era PC awaiting processing

Inside the case of this Computer

Inside the case of this Computer

Let's examine the many components of a typical PC. All computers have these same set of components. A $ denotes a value rich component.

Case - A heavy, metal and plastic enclosure.
Power Supply - A heavy metal box inside that provides power to each component
Motherboard ($) - the main, large circuit board that all other components are connected to
Hard Drive - Smaller metal box that is the storage drive for the PC
Disk drives - drives for Floppy, CD, DVD and other media
PCI boards ($)- boards connected to the motherboard to provide additional functionality such as graphics output.
RAM ($) - slim circuit board sticks that provide memory for the machine.
Processor ($) - square, many-pinned components that is the 'brain' of the PC
Connective wires - cables that connect all the above together.

The Case

Computer cases hold the PC together and are made from steel and plastic. They add most of the bulk and none of the value (steel is worth mere pennies a pound). The case can make it unprofitable to recycle small lots of PC's, as the case's mass and volume drive up the shipping costs.

If you have a small number of PCs, the best approach is to disassemble them and sell us the individual components. The cases can be sold to a local scrap yard and recycled.

If you have a large number of PCs (more than 1000lbs), shipping becomes economical. We can arrange for a truck to pick up the whole computers and bring them to our facility for disassembly. We pay more for disassembled computers, as shipping and labor expenses are far lower for PC components.
Power Supply

Power Supply from a Intel 486 PC

Power Supply from the above Intel 486 PC

The power supply provides regulated, DC power to all the PC's components. It is a large metal box with a number of color-coded wires connecting it to the other components in the PC. The power supply is heavy due to the iron core in the transformer within it. As a result, it has very little value and it is bulky and heavy. Like the case, the power supply diminishes the profitablity of PC recycling.
Motherboard

Intel 486 Motherboard

Intel 486 Motherboard

The motherboard is the large circuit board that connects the innards of the PC together. All the components communicate with each other through the motherboard. The Motherboard is rich in value and has several of the most valuable parts of the PC attached to it.

The board itself has many gold plated connectors and pins. Older and high end motherboards (such as those found in rack servers, telecommunications equipment, or military test equipment), often have gold in the traces and components. Motherboards are one of the most value-dense portions of the PC.

Attached to the motherboard are the processor and RAM. These contain precious metals as well. Warning: Motherboards typically have a battery on them - it should not be thrown out. Batteries contain toxic materials and need to be recycled. Batteries should be removed prior to shipping; they can be sent to us for recycling.

We buy Motherboards for about $3.20 a pound.
Processor

The processor is the brain of the PC. It contains millions to billions of microscopic transistors and a few hundred gold plated pins. Processors are one of the most value dense portions of the PC. Older processors are generally larger and have more generous gold plating than more modern ones. 386/486 and Pentium chips are particularly valuable. More 486 processor details.

The processor is recognizable as a large rectangular or square chip that plugs directly into the motherboard. It is usually the largest single chip in the PC. The processor often has heat sink attached to it which may also have a small fan. Heat sinks are typically aluminum, which has little scrap value.

We Buy Processors from $8 to $95 per pound.

An Intel 486 Proccessor

Top view of an Intel 486 Processor as mounted on the motherboard

Underside of an Intel 486 Processor.

Underside of an Intel 486 Processor. Look at all that gold plating!
RAM

RAM Inside an Intel 486 Computer

2 RAM Modules inside an Intel 486 Compute

RAM, or Random Access Memory, is the short-term memory of a computer. RAM chips are found as a bank of long, rectangular 'mini circuit boards' that are populated with numerous memory modules. A computer may have 1 to 8 RAM modules. Older RAM modules are generally smaller, but have bulkier chips. Newer modules are recognizably sleeker. In contrast to processors, we are sometimes able to pay more for newer RAM chips.

RAM modules are small, light, but valuable. It is very economical to ship and process RAM.

We usually buy RAM for $8 a pound
PCI boards

PCI Boards found inside this Computer.

PCI Boards found inside this Computer. From left to right: VGA Graphics card, Dial-up Modem, Peripherial expansion board (e.g. for a printer)

To extend the base functionality of a PC, additional circuit boards are typically added via the Peripheral Computer Interface. These boards typically add network connectivity such as through a modem or thernet connection, additional drive ports through a SCSI or IDE connection, dedicated video hardware through a video card, and many others.

These boards are valuable due to precious metals found in their components as well as the connector pins and traces. They are generally fairly compact and light.

PCI cards are usually worth $3.20 a pound. (this value is less if the steel brackets are included)
Drives

Disc Drives found inside this Computer.

Disc Drives found inside this Computer. Clockwise, starting from left: Harddrive, 5.25" Floppy Drive, 3.5: Floppy Drive

Storage drives enable data to be saved, transferred and read from the computer. Over the years, smaller and more sophisticated drivers have been developed. 5.25" and 3.5" floppy disk drives were some of the first, followed by ZIP, CD, DVD, and now Blu-ray drives. These drives, especially the older, bulkier ones, are not very value dense. They are primarily casing and motors with only a small amount of precious metal containing circuit boards.

Every computer also has one or more hard drives (HDDs) which function as the long term memory for the PC. These drives do have some controler circuit boards inside of them which have some value. They are also generally more compact than the disc drives.
Connective Wires

Various cables found in this PC

Various cables found in this PC

All these components are brought together by various interface cables such as ribbon cables with numerous separate wires, power cables which are typically bundles of 4 wires (and originating from the power supply), small control wires leading to LEDs and switches and eSATA cables in more modern machines.

These cables and wires are comprised of rubber coated copper stands. Copper is a fairly valuable metal (far, far less valuable than gold or platinum, but far more than steel and aluminum), so wires can be economically recycled for profit.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

There is but you would need to go into the PC recycling business, it takes a ton of old PC's to turn a profit, and there is a ton of competition. I had a bank give me 250 of their old PCs for free... I looked at starting recycling immediately, instead I flipped them on craigslist for $35 a unit... Nice monthly pop of profit, since on guy bought all... Now if the SHTF, and grid is down, yes I will be collecting circuit boards from anyone who doesn't want them... .


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

In other words, worth more as spare parts than scrap silver.
Saved my weekend.lol


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Yep, for now... Many moons ago, when I was an IT director, if I wanted to get rid of machines, I had four options: 

1) pay a recycler tot come and get them. 
2) Give or sell to employees.
3) donate to charities
4) sell on eBay.

I ended up trying #2 first, but employees thought it came with free tech support from my department, so i ended up doing #3 and handing paper work in for tax deductions, which I in turn got to add to my next years budget.

After SHTF, yes absolutely, it is on my list of things to sways be looking out for, because of the gold and silver, but not before then... I have around 10 older servers and 5 dead PC/laptops just waiting to be torn down, but not worth time yet... Get gold to $5000 then i will.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

10 older servers? I'm sitting on about 30 DL360/380's right now.  

We've gone route #2 and given away to employees but also include a one page document that effectively says "As-Is, no support, you take it's your problem. If we wanted to still support them we wouldn't be giving them away." That cut the support requests to zero for us. Old broken stuff we send to a recycler. It used to be free, they now charge us on a per pound basis. State law dictates we can't just toss it and our overseas HQ doesn't want us going the ebay route.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

CulexPipiens said:


> 10 older servers? I'm sitting on about 30 DL360/380's right now.
> 
> We've gone route #2 and given away to employees but also include a one page document that effectively says "As-Is, no support, you take it's your problem. If we wanted to still support them we wouldn't be giving them away." That cut the support requests to zero for us. Old broken stuff we send to a recycler. It used to be free, they now charge us on a per pound basis. State law dictates we can't just toss it and our overseas HQ doesn't want us going the ebay route.


I tried that too, but when your dealing with 100 prima donna banking consultants that bill $2000 a day and make 50% of that or over 800 lawyers at another place, i said just forget it.... I just said donate them, give them to a church, school, or the woman's shelter....

Just think about that, the first place, these guys were all pulling in $300,000 plus cause that is the starting salary for a consultant there... And they are to cheap to go to Best Buy and buy new... Same with the damn attorneys.... The executive assistants, paralegals, reception, yeah sure... But hell, give me a break... LOL. :rolleyes


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

What about stocking up(if you have the space) for a year or two, and add in cell phones, digital watches, digitial stereos, digital digital(this WAS done on purpose!lol) Check all thrift stores, very cheap. 

This still might not be enough. But I figure if you're going to do it, then this would be one of the best ways.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

deetheivy said:


> What about stocking up(if you have the space) for a year or two, and add in cell phones, digital watches, digitial stereos, digital digital(this WAS done on purpose!lol) Check all thrift stores, very cheap.
> 
> This still might not be enough. But I figure if you're going to do it, then this would be one of the best ways.


Why?

I believe in the financial collapse in regards to my prepping attitude, when that happens the grid will eventually go down... Grid down means cell towers and such will be down.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

What Gen DL360's and 380's?


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

HP Proliant servers, the Gen gives you information what type of processor year made... Gen 1, Gen 2, 3, etc. The DL360,380 is the model number, 360/ are 1u rack servers and the 380s are 2u rack servers... 1u means it takes 1U of space (1 inch thin) while 2U of space is 2 inches of rack space.

Below are pic of dl360 and dl380


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

invision
magus was talking about scrapping computers, right? All digital equipment has cicuit boards in them, and I know that a lot of different PMs are used in cell phones.

No I was not suggesting he stockpile a bunch of wothless crap, just that if he was going to try and process the metals out of it, then I would also look into other digital stuff.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

deetheivy said:


> invision
> magus was talking about scrapping computers, right? All digital equipment has cicuit boards in them, and I know that a lot of different PMs are used in cell phones.
> 
> No I was not suggesting he stockpile a bunch of wothless crap, just that if he was going to try and process the metals out of it, then I would also look into other digital stuff.


Ahh I see the lightbulb... Better IMO to go after larger items, an old 486 motherboard with it's ram chips and processor will have more than a camera. Also the size of the u it would be easy to reclaim if it is a little larger such as a motherboard versus the tiny board found in a camera...


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

Deffinately sir. Was thinking someone with more knowledge on circuit boards than me could comment on whether or not it was a rediculous thought.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

deetheivy said:


> Deffinately sir. Was thinking someone with more knowledge on circuit boards than me could comment on whether or not it was a rediculous thought.


Have you ever looked at the bottom of a processor? Every pin is gold. The connectors on RAM is gold too, a thin sheeting of it, then on the other chips some use silver... The size of the board is manageable in your hands, the smaller the board, like what is found in a camera is smaller than a ram chip, so in comparison, I would stick to PCs.

I read somewhere that it takes a something like a metric ton of keyboards to get 1oz of gold... But I can't find it anymore... I can't imagine how many tons it would take for chips from cameras... And the tools required to get the gold off...


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

invision check this out, magus I guess you can as well.

http://rareearthdigest.com/ree-news/news-global/64-newsgrncell07122010.html

Also just watched this was ver informative.






What I did was google how to scrap old cell phones for gold. Now I'm just youtubing how to scrap for gold


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice, wonder how much Troy ounce is from a cell phone... I know with the motherboards you have to use nitric acid to remove it, the from the left over acid, you can also get silver... But not to sure about using nitric acid in the house.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

invision said:


> I tried that too, but when your dealing with 100 prima donna banking consultants that bill $2000 a day and make 50% of that or over 800 lawyers at another place, i said just forget it.... I just said donate them, give them to a church, school, or the woman's shelter....
> 
> Just think about that, the first place, these guys were all pulling in $300,000 plus cause that is the starting salary for a consultant there... And they are to cheap to go to Best Buy and buy new... Same with the damn attorneys.... The executive assistants, paralegals, reception, yeah sure... But hell, give me a break... LOL. :rolleyes


Yeah, a bit different of a situation you got there. At our place the vast majority of employees are in the 20K-40K range so they appreciate any little extra perks we throw their way.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

ComputerGuy said:


> What Gen DL360's and 380's?


G2 through G5.

We plan to hang onto the G5 as low end VMWare or ESX boxes for test and playing around with but the G2, G3 and G4's are utterly useless now. I'm actually thinging of gutting them, keeping the case and rails and using them as drawers in a customer built tool chest.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

invision said:


> HP Proliant servers, the Gen gives you information what type of processor year made... Gen 1, Gen 2, 3, etc. The DL360,380 is the model number, 360/ are 1u rack servers and the 380s are 2u rack servers... 1u means it takes 1U of space (1 inch thin) while 2U of space is 2 inches of rack space.
> 
> Below are pic of dl360 and dl380


Actually a U is an inch and 3/4ths. So a 2U is 3 1/2 inches in height.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

CulexPipiens said:


> Actually a U is an inch and 3/4ths. So a 2U is 3 1/2 inches in height.


You know what I mean... . 1U takes up 1 space unit in a cab, while a 2U takes up 2u, Dell's racks come in what 24u and 42U? Aka a half or full rack.


----------



## Catullus (Sep 17, 2012)

The process of getting the gold out of them is not worth the time for the do it your selfer IMHO


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

I found my first windows smart phone in a drawer this morning and took it completely apart... I have an old PC and an old server that by the end of the week, I will have dismantled. I do not have the nitric acid, but I am doing this for us to know just how much gold to expect. I will take some photos of the three and post on here.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

invision said:


> You know what I mean... . 1U takes up 1 space unit in a cab, while a 2U takes up 2u, Dell's racks come in what 24u and 42U? Aka a half or full rack.


Yes, I did.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

A man I know had a load of scrap in a dump trailer. He was expecting 350.00 for it. This guy from New Orleans, whom he didn't know, asked him if he would let him separate his gold for him. This was just scrap parts, metal parts, not computers. This guy had a croc pot, some acid and some other things. He looked like somebody the cops would run off of bourbon street. When he was done, he gave the man I know a 50 oz gold bar. He has it as a paperweight right now. I picked it up myself and looked at it. Boy, gold sure feels heavy for its size. Now, he looked up some more parts like that and sent somebody to Dubai to buy them. I would have never thought gold was in those parts, but it was.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

VUnder said:


> ...When he was done, he gave the man I know a 50 oz gold bar. He has it as a paperweight right now...


An $85,000 paperweight, now that's impressive... hmmm...


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

k0xxx said:


> An $85,000 paperweight, now that's impressive... hmmm...


It was about 3" x 3" and maybe not quite an inch thick.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Weight_of_gold_per_one_cubic_inch

Gold is about 19 times heavier than water. A cubic inch of gold weighs about 316.6 grams or about 11 ounces. If there were 9 cubic inches that bar would be about 99 ounces. If the bar was 3" x 3" x 1/2" that would be about a 50 oz bar. That's amazing that something so small would be so heavy.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

invision said:


> I found my first windows smart phone in a drawer this morning and took it completely apart... I have an old PC and an old server that by the end of the week, I will have dismantled. I do not have the nitric acid, but I am doing this for us to know just how much gold to expect. I will take some photos of the three and post on here.


Thanks I'm very interested to see the results.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

alwaysready said:


> Thanks I'm very interested to see the results.


It's not much... In total I would guess the PC had about 2 grams of gold total... Which is around $114 worth of gold... The cell phone had around .75 grams...

You would need around 200 PCs to get an ounce maybe...


----------



## Karylmatt (Oct 31, 2012)

After using the metal detector I found that it is really a good device, it can not only help to save time but also can help you to save energy. And besides being used for looking for gold, the gold metal detectors can alao be used to help the archologist in finding treasures and used in many other important places as security tool.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

invision said:


> It's not much... In total I would guess the PC had about 2 grams of gold total... Which is around $114 worth of gold... The cell phone had around .75 grams...
> 
> You would need around 200 PCs to get an ounce maybe...


Thanks again depending on the price of gold and the amount of time one has on their hands. It could be worth something to start picking these things apart and saving them. Can you direct me to a site that explains the process?


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

alwaysready said:


> Thanks again depending on the price of gold and the amount of time one has on their hands. It could be worth something to start picking these things apart and saving them. Can you direct me to a site that explains the process?


http://www.ehow.com/how_4843105_extract-gold-computer-circuit-boards.html

Also you can go on YouTube and find videos too....


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

invision said:


> http://www.ehow.com/how_4843105_extract-gold-computer-circuit-boards.html
> 
> Also you can go on YouTube and find videos too....


You are the man! Thank you:2thumb:


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

alwaysready said:


> You are the man! Thank you:2thumb:


No problem, when getting the gold out of the circuit board and your using nitric acid to do so, remember the red gas is poisonous... Ventilation is required!


----------

